# General > Book & Author Requests >  The Hobbit

## rohilsinha

I don't know why any books by JRR Tolkien are not here. Please include all his books or at least "The Hobbit" by him. Please do itttttttttttt....

----------


## Jay

Copyright... still in copyright... oh and copyrighted?

----------


## Spite

Yes, sadly but I am quite sure you could find a copy online, or in any bookstore.

----------


## rohilsinha

can anyone please give me an online link to "The Hobbit".

with regards,
Rohil

----------


## EAP

There is no online link to the text of 'The Hobbit'. Not one that is legal anyway.

----------


## Seraph

Its not that expensive just buy it.

----------


## trismegistus

> Its not that expensive just buy it.


And then of course there are these wild new places where you can take out books and read them ... FOR FREE! All you have to do is return the books in a couple of weeks.

God bless the 21st century and its innovations!

----------


## Scheherazade

> And then of course there are these wild new places where you can take out books and read them ... FOR FREE! All you have to do is return the books in a couple of weeks.
> 
> God bless the 21st century and its innovations!


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Support Your Local Library!

PS: I am not a librarian... Just for the record!

----------


## trismegistus

> PS: I am not a librarian... Just for the record!


Neither am I, but I play one on TV.

----------


## Scheherazade

Now you are just saying that to make me jealous!  :Tongue:

----------


## Taliesin

An "oook" to that.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Neither am I, but I play one on TV.


You are not Anthony Stewart Head (Giles from 'Buffy') by any chance, are you?

----------


## Jay

lol, good choice  :Wink: ... though he talks a bit funny  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

He talks like a geek;a British geek... Need I say more, Jay?  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

I was thinking more about his pronuncination... but when you put it that way... you certainly do NOT  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

*grins Scheherazadishly*

----------


## Jay

Scary  :Biggrin: , poor Giles  :Tongue: .

----------

